# Appreciating Preschool Teachers



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I have discovered a renewed awe of preschool teachers. I spent an hour, just an hour, covering the Early Childhood Special Education (ECSE) classroom. We sang, we danced, we read books with puppets. Totally fun and I got lots of hugs but, after that hour, I was exhausted and really wishing for a vat of coffee or a nap. Or both. I don't know where those ladies find the energy.

So, if you know a great preschool teacher, give her a hug today.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

awe thanks for this, I am a preschool teacher. The school I am working at now follows a philosophy in which the teachers wear aprons -partially because they are cooking the snack and caregiving. But also to have a barrier between the teacher and children so that the teacher's inner resources are protected, in a sense, and she is not completely "drained" by the children.


----------



## melvermont (May 14, 2016)

Thanks I'm a teacher too


----------

